# Salone del gusto



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

We are thinking of taking in Salone del Gusto in Turin at the end of October during our autumn trip to France/Italy/Spain/wherever.
Has anyone been? If so can you recommend an overnight stopping place? (Aire equivalent or Acsi?) And how early would we have to book?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Salone del Gusto*

 Ciao magbrin,
can't say I know that part of Italy very well. It is more 'industrial' than 'scenic'. 
A bit of searching shows that the Salone del Gusto 2012 is going to be held at the end of October in the Lingotto - that is the old FIAT factory and offices almost in the city centre.
You will find some info on www.turismotorino.org

As far as campites/soste are concerned have a look in www.camperonline.it

there is only one campsite in or within reach of Torino itself
Camping Villa Rey, which looks fairly central.
Strada Val San Martino Superiore 27,
10100 Torino.
tel. 011 8190117.
420 pitches. bus service to centre. open all year round.
It is supposed to be historically one of Italy's very first campsites.

Some soste are listed but without many details. I wouldn't worry too much about 'booking' if I were you. Maybe nearer the date some more details will become available. I can't honestly see the organisers making any special arrangements for motorhomes - but you never know.
saluti,
eddied


----------

